

Douglas Coupland: Greece and the Curse of Leisure - smacktoward
http://www.vice.com/en_us/read/douglas-coupland-greece-and-the-curse-of-leisure

======
alan-crowe
I regret wasting my time reading that.

Oh, well, at least I have learned what you get if you put words into a candy
floss machine instead of sugar.

